# The Option 40/ Ranger Enlistment Roll-up Thread



## AWP (May 13, 2020)

I dug through threads just over a year old. I’ll leave it to @DasBoot,* other verified Rangers, and the staff* (The staff will light you up like a Christmas tree if you aren’t in this category) to fill in any gaps that are missing. Some quick takeaways:


You can volunteer for Option 40 in OSUT/ AIT. If you want a guaranteed shot, don’t enlist without an Option 40.
To increase the odds of the above happening, crush your APFT and anything else in training.
Before asking a question here, did you talk to a recruiter?
We are not a final say, recruiters do that. We can only provide guidance.


Holding out for a option 40. Advice please!?

QNE (Qualified but not Enlisted) holding out for an 11x Option 40

Option 40 MOS Choices

Enlistment Options (Prior Service National Guard, may apply to PS AD soldiers)

11C in the 75th Ranger Regiment (Option 40 11x can end up as an 11B or 11C)

Question regarding 11x MOS split with Option 40 (More of the above)

Hitting trouble with enlistment contract (Questions about waivers)

Question about Option 40 (More waiver Q’s)

Option 40 Difficulties (Can you pick up an Option 40 while in OSUT)

68x with opt 40 (68W thread)

Option 40 during DEP enlistment (Option 40 during DEP – Short answer is to sign with an Option 40, nothing else)

Army Ranger Colorblind Question (Colorblind and Option 40)

Once again, verified Rangers and the staff should be the only ones posting in this thread.


----------

